# Reformed in Fredericton, New Brunswick?



## xirtam (Aug 3, 2013)

Does anyone know of a Reformed church in Fredericton, New Brunswick (Canada for those wondering...)?

In Christ,


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 3, 2013)

The closest church I know of off the top of my head is the ARP church in Woodstock, an hour away.


----------



## xirtam (Aug 3, 2013)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The closest church I know of off the top of my head is the ARP church in Woodstock, an hour away.



Thank you, Sir. I've been witnessing to an old friend and he has been thinking about attending a church, but he is in Fredericton for the next little while. He hinted that he would have gone to the Halifax church.


----------



## Tim (Aug 3, 2013)

Brian, I don't think there is anything at all. I just researched NB for someone else. The closest would be in Woodstock (107 km away):

Trinity Presbyterian Church

You may also wish to ask Kevin Rogers, who is on the PB and ministers in Moncton.


----------



## xirtam (Aug 3, 2013)

Tim said:


> Brian, I don't think there is anything at all. I just researched NB for someone else. The closest would be in Woodstock (107 km away):
> 
> Trinity Presbyterian Church
> 
> You may also wish to ask Kevin Rogers, who is on the PB and ministers in Moncton.



Thank you, Tim.

I just messaged Kevin. Thanks again.

In Christ,


----------

